

Anyone experience caching issues with web apps - iOS/Mobile Safari? - richf
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8829420/anyone-experience-caching-issues-with-web-apps-ran-in-full-screen-mode-ios-mobil

======
sutterbomb
I've noticed that hitting the back button on mobile safari often lands me on a
cached version of a page (e.g. yesterdays HN front page instead of the current
one), and a few google searches showed a number of forums with people
describing the same thing. Seems like it could be a similar issue.

